# Chìa khoá xua tan nỗi lo của phụ huynh! phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU



## lethihanh1991 (20/2/22)

Trẻ em nói chung và con em trong gia đình công nhân nói riêng phải trải qua quá trình biến chuyển tâm lý từ học trực tiếp sang học online, thiếu sự tương tác trực tiếp với bạn bè, thầy cô
Trước làn sóng dịch COVID-19 lần thứ tư bùng phát với tốc độ bệnh lây lan nhanh, diễn biến phức tạp đã gây ra những tác động không nhỏ đến việc làm và ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến đời sống của người lao động, đặc biệt trong vấn đề chăm sóc, giáo dục con cái.

Không có thời gian giám sát, hỗ trợ con

Trước tình hình dịch bùng phát, công việc và thu nhập bấp bênh, NLĐ đã khó khăn lại càng khó khăn hơn khi các con chuyển từ học trực tiếp ở trường sang hình thức ở nhà học online, nỗi lo chồng chất nỗi lo, khó khăn chồng chất khó khăn.

Theo kết quả khảo sát của Viện Công nhân và Công đoàn cho thấy NLĐ gặp khó khăn trong việc trang cấp thiết bị, kèm con học: Có 33.5% các gia đình không có máy tính để bàn/máy tính bảng, con cái phải học bằng điện thoại; 18.1% lo lắng khi con học bằng điện thoại màn hình quá bé trẻ khó nhìn, khó học tập, 17% các bậc cha mẹ lo lắng không có thời gian giám sát, hỗ trợ con học trực tuyến… Lo lắng con bị ảnh hưởng bởi các thiết bị học, giảm thị lực: Việc học sinh phải tiếp xúc trong thời gian dài với các thiết bị học như máy tính/điện thoại khiến nhiều bậc phụ huynh lo ngại sẽ phát sinh những dị tật về mặt, dẫn đến giảm thị lực của trẻ. Nhất là trong tình hình hiện nay không biết khi nào việc học online kết thúc.

Chấp nhận nghỉ việc để ở nhà trông con: Có trường hợp NLĐ phải chấp nhận nghỉ việc ở nhà để trông con, kèm con học online cho dù đã đi làm công ty được nhiều năm với mức thu nhập ổn định. Với tâm lý của trẻ, đặc biệt là những trẻ học cấp I thì sự tự lập cũng như tính tự giác học tập là chưa cao, đa số trẻ chưa thể tự học mà cần có người lớn kèm cặp giúp đỡ.



Nhiều bậc cha mẹ lo lắng con không chủ động cũng như theo kịp được tốc độ học qua các bài giảng online, theo kết quả khảo sát, có 7.4% các bậc cha mẹ lo lắng về vấn đề này. Trước tình hình đó buộc bố hoặc mẹ của trẻ phải nghỉ việc để ở nhà với con.
NLĐ phải hy sinh công việc của mình cũng là lựa chọn bất đắc dĩ, khi dịch bệnh được kiểm soát, học sinh được quay trở lại trường học thì vấn đề đặt ra là nhóm NLĐ này sẽ như thế nào? Liệu học xong có thể xin được việc làm hay không? Khi phải bắt đầu lại từ đầu chắc chắn họ sẽ gặp rất nhiều khó khăn, họ sẽ phải làm như thế nào để vượt qua và ổn định lại cuộc sống cũng là câu hỏi đáng phải suy ngẫm.

Đó là chưa kể đến vấn đề các con dùng các thiết bị có mạng internet, rất nhiều nội dung độc hại có thể tấn công khi các con chưa đủ khả năng để "tự vệ".

Cha mẹ có thể sử dụng công nghệ để theo dõi tình trạng học online của con, hoặc theo dõi con mình đang làm gì trên mạng xã hội. Hiện nay có rất nhiều những app thông minh hoặc những phần mềm chặn được các trang mạng xã hội, chặn được các trang web độc hại, game bẩn, những trang web gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến tâm lý trẻ nhỏ, ví dụ như phần mềm http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html hoặc liên hệ Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978 - phần mềm đứng đầu trong danh sách các phần mềm hữu dụng và đáng tin cậy nhất trong việc chặn web đen, web độc hại, game online. Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài.

Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

